Ask HN: Is there a Google like search for internal documents and knowledge? - hsikka
======
nwatson
[https://www.squelch.io](https://www.squelch.io) supposedly links relevant
internal knowledge from many sources, targeting support and sales scenarios
but presumably could be used in other scopes.

------
nieksand
Google actually had a product many years ago which they discontinued:

[https://enterprise.google.com/search/products/gsa.html](https://enterprise.google.com/search/products/gsa.html)

~~~
hsikka
They apparently offer google cloud search as well.

[https://cloud.google.com/products/search/](https://cloud.google.com/products/search/)

------
slater
HN's own Algolia?

[https://www.algolia.com/](https://www.algolia.com/)

~~~
hsikka
I believe Algolia is for implementing search that customers/users can use on
your app/website. I meant for internal knowledge bases that employees can use
to find relevant documents/code/records. It seems to be a real problem

------
severine
What do you find lacking in Recoll?

